# nitrate levels



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

k so my tank is now about 2 months old now and i test my water every 5 to 7 days, i tested today and my nitrate levels dropped to basically zero and from what ive read thats no good it should be around 10 ppm isnt that right? if so can somebody tell me how to raise them i dose every 5 days with seachem but thats it... all my plants seem to be in good shape though and fish are all well. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

I use potassium nitrate also known as saltpeter. It is cheap and a little goes a long way. I use pure stuff from a chemical company but I am sure the pharmacy stuff is fine too.
Scott


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, ebay too has a bunch of it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the best thing you can do is look at the plants. If they are healthy and growing then everything is probably O.K. Test kits are many times hard to wrong and at best hard to interpret. If you ever need Potassium Nitrate and don't want to wait for delivery the Spectracide brand of Stump Remover is pure Potassium Nitrate and can be found at Lowes.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Doing some reading in the Fertilizing Forum, especially in the PPS and EI stickies, would be very beneficial for anyone who is starting to fertilize and wants more information about how to do so effectively.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Do not trust the test kits. I simply follow a good EI regime and my nitrates must be fine as my plants are on fire!


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

k the plants seem fine and are growing well. but hoppy i look at the dosing charts and i dont know if im the only one but thats looking performing brain surgery to me isnt there a simpler way way of doing this i know its not easy but man that stuff is way over my head and thanks to all of you who have responded and sorry if im difficult


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You only need to dose three things: potassium nitrate (KNO3) for potassium and nitrogen, mono potassium phosphate (KH2PO4) for phosphorous, and a trace element mix like Flourish or the really cheap CSM+B. For a 10- 20 Gallon Aquarium:
1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week
1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

If you have a 25-40 gallon aquarium, just double those numbers.
If you have a 45-60 gallon aquarium, just triple those numbers, etc.

You can dose the powdered or granular chemicals using a set of tiny measuring spoons, just dumping the stuff in the tank.

Brain surgery is much more difficult - sharp knives, you know?


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

lol, thanks hoppy i dont mean to be a pain really i dont sometimes it just gets overwhelming looking at the charts or maybe intimidating is a better word, potassium nitrate does that come in a bottle at my lfs or is that a powder that i will need to order, and isnt 50 percent alot for weekly water changes i had been doing 15


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are some places to order potassium nitrate:
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/
http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/index.php/cName/fertilizer
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html

It is a granular, white to grey white agricultural chemical, not available in pet stores or LFS.

50% water changes are not in any way harmful to the aquarium. If you follow the "estimative index" method of dosing, the 50% water changes prevent you from ever building up a too large concentration of any fertilizer in the water. See the Fertilizing Forum stickie.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks hoppy i appreciate your patience those are awesome links its too bad your in sac town san diego could use more people like you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, move to Sacramento! We have lots of bargains in houses right now.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

lol, right


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Hey, move to Sacramento! We have lots of bargains in houses right now.


"Bargains"? Perhaps more like finally "properly priced". Though I'd say for areas like Rocklin or Lincoln the bottom still may not have been reached.

I have some friends who bought up in Rocklin about 6 years ago for $350,000 for a huge house. They were bragging about 2 years ago when supposedly other houses in the neighborhood were reaching $700,000+ in asking price. I knew something was NOT right. Some had sold in the mid-$600k range...but over $700K just seemed to be getting just too high for that area.

I just refi'd them last January (I work for Wells Fargo Home Mortgage) and their house appraised out at $525,000. But as of today zillow.com estimates the value of their place is now at $472,500....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

needhelp said:


> lol, thanks hoppy i dont mean to be a pain really i dont sometimes it just gets overwhelming looking at the charts or maybe intimidating is a better word, potassium nitrate does that come in a bottle at my lfs or is that a powder that i will need to order, and isnt 50 percent alot for weekly water changes i had been doing 15


You can also get Seachem nitrogen at your fish store, which is a liquid.

I don't use any of the dosing methods, but do my own. I usually start out with 5ml (capful) of each fert, then go from there. If I start getting green dust algae I back off on nitrates. If I start getting green spot algae I increase the phosphates. I never test my levels, I just go by the way the plants look.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks trenac so you just use seachem brand


----------

